# لماذا لا تهتمون بالتحكم الالي للطائرات و الصواريخ؟



## م المصري (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يبدو ان الساده مهندسي الطيران و الصواريخ المصريين و العرب غير مهتمين بموضوع هام جدا في هندسة الطيران فالكل يركز علي aerodynamic و structure و المواضيع المتعلقه بهذه الافرع اما التحكم الالي لحركة الطائرات فلا يوجد من تناول هذه المواضيع بصوره او بأخري و اقصد بالتحكم الالي لحركة الطائرات هو :
1-	تمثيل رياضي بامعادلات الحركة لطائرة معينة (حقيقية او بحثية تخيلية) mathematical modeling 
2-	حل هذه المعادلات (غالبا ما تكون differential equations ) 
3-	رسم مسار الحركة الناجمه عندما ندخل مدخلات هذه المعادلات (زوايا اسطح التحكم) 
4-	تصميم الطيار الالي لهذه الطائرة للتحكم بأي اخطاء تنجم اثناء الطيران 
5-	تصميم برنامج software يضم المراحل السابقه 
اعتقد ان معظم الباحثين لم يتطرقوا للبحث في هذا الموضوع الهام و الذي يحتوي علي كل جديد و الذي ايضا تتسابق شركات الطائرات و الصواريخ في تحسين قدرات منتجاتها من حيث دقه الطيران و الاصابة علي عكس المجالات الاخري و التي قتلت بحثا فمن يملك بأي معلومات هن هذا الموضوع فيلدلي بدلوه و شكرا جزيلا لكم
ملحوظة (لن تجدو اي شركة تطرح نموذجا رياضيا لمنتجها (طائرة او صاروخ) لأن هذا يعتبر من الاسرار العلمية عالية درجة السرية


----------



## وجدي_1405 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
سؤالك حلو بس المشكلة زي ما قلت إنت , إن الشركات لها تجارب لكل مافيها مصلحة لها لكن بسرية تامة .

وكل عام و أنت بخير


----------



## غيث طارق (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
لحساب الدوال الانتقالية لحركات الطائرة او الصاروخ يجب ان يكون النموذج المصمم قد اجتاز فحوصات الايروداينامك وسجلت كل البيانات اللازمة في التصميم وتحليل الاداء ومنها معاملات الرفع والكبح و.....الخ.
بعدها تحسب الدوال الانتقالية لحركات الطائرة الثلاث كلا على حدى ومن ثم يتم دراسة الاندماج في الاداء بين حركات الطائرة الثلاث او بمعنا اخى العلاقات الضمنية لمعادلات حركات الطائرة الثلاث والتي تربطها ببعضها البعض.
بعد اشتقاق معادلات الحركة الثلاث يتم تمثيلها رياضيا والتحقق من الاستقرارية وكفائة الاداء نظريا قبل البدا بالتصميم العملي.


----------



## م المصري (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم غيث طارق , ما قلته صحيح لكن بعد مرحله معرفة الخصائص الايرودينامكية تتوقف في مصر و العالم العربي الابحاث , بمعني انه لا اهتمام بالمرحله اللاحقه و التي تفضلت بشرحها 
و لو تعرف احد متخصص في التحكم الالي للطائرات يمكن ان تدلني عليه


----------



## غيث طارق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
اذا كنت تبحث عن كيفية الوصول الى الدوال الانتقالية لحركات الطائرة فهذا موضوع طويل جدا يبدا من قوانين نيوتن للحركة الى نهاية الاشتقاق والذي قد يصل الى الاف المعادلات الضمنية لتمثيل حركة الجسم الطائر والمؤثرات التي قد تطرء عليه.
يمكنك الاستاعضة من حل هذه المعادلات باستخدام برامجيات متخصصة بهذا الموضوع والتي تقدمها شركات مختصة.
ولم افهم ماذا تقصد هل هذا هو المطلوب ام ان المراحل اللحقة هي المطلوبة منك ارجوا ان توضح لي ماهو المطلوب بالضبط لاتمكن من مساعدتك


----------



## م المصري (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي غيث الطارق , هل من الممكن ان تدلني علي تلك البرمجيات المتخصصه و لك جزيل الشكر
و عموما يا اخي فأنا ادرس في مجال التحكم الالي للطائرات و وجدت الانتاج العلمي قليل جدا في اقسام الطيران العربية , هذا ما قصدته و ششكرا لك


----------



## غيث طارق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
اعتمد خلال اعداد رسالة الماجستير في سيطرة طيران على برنامج 
Advance Aircraft Analysis
www.darcorp.com
وقمت بحساب معادلات الحركة الطولية للطائرة باستخدام هذا البرنامج
اتمنى لك الاستفادة من هذه المعلومات


----------



## م المصري (31 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي غيث طارق , يبدو انك فعلا غيث جئت تطرق بابي , شكرا علي البرنامج و الموقع , و لكن واضح انه من الصعب تنزيل البرنامج بدون اشتراك , فلو تكرمت ان تنمنحني هذا البرنامج اذا كان هذا في مقدورك 
كما سأثقل عليك بما انك حاصل علي الماجستيرفي ذات التخصص , و استشيرك في نموذج انشأته 
و هو نموذج طولي لطائرة تدعي A4-D و حصلت علي الداتا من احد كتب الطيران و قد انشأت النموذج في صورة State-space و طبعا هو محسوب عند سرعه معينه , ثم قمت بعمل محاكاه بواسطه برنامج Simulink ماتلاب بحيث تكون المدخلات زوايا سطح التحكم (الاليفيتور) و و كان من ضمن المخرجات سرعة الطائرة فقت بتكامل هذه السرعة للحصول علي المسافه اللحظيه المكافئة للوقت المتقطع الذي يعمل عنده البرنامج (descreete ) لكي ارسم مسار هذه الطائرة 
فهل هذا الاسلوب صحيح , و المسار الخارج هل هو فعلا المسار الطولي النظري للطائرة عند زاوية سطح التحكم هذه , و لماذا تتغير سرعة الطائرة الناتجه , و هل يمكن نموذج state spce هذا سليم علي طول مسار الطائر الناتج , عذرا اخي لكن اوجعت رأسك بهذه الاسئله لكنك تعلم دارس الدراسات العليا يتعلق بأي مساعه ممكنه و جزاك الله خيرا انشاء الله , سأرفق ملف صورة ملف السميولنك الذي اتحدث عنه , شكرا مره اخري و ارجو ان لا تنسي البرنامج اذا كان هذا في الامكان


----------



## غيث طارق (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية اخوية
اخي العزيز لايمكنني رفع ملف البرنامج لانه نسخة تجريبية وحجمة 75 ميغابايت لذلك ساعطيك لائحة بالمعلومات المطلوبة من البرنامج لغرض اتمام الاشتقاق اذا استطعت تامينها ارسلها لي وانا اعطيك النتيجة النهائية للمعادلات
ارجو ان تعذرني فقد كنت اتمنى ان اساعدك فانا اخوك من العراق وكلنا اخوة انشاء الله وبخصوص الملف الذي ارسله فانا ادرسه وسارد عليك باقرب وقت ولكن لدي استفسار هل انت تعد بحثا بالموضوع ام انه لمجرد الاطلاع
The program needs specific aerodynamic input parameters to compute the total longitudinal transfer function. These input parameters are:
1 . Desired flight altitude (h). 
2 . Total true airspeed of the aircraft (VT).
3 . Current weight of the aircraft (Wc).
4 . Wing area (Sw).
5 . Steady state pitch attitude ().
6 . Wing mean geometric chord (Cw). 
7 . Aircraft moment of inertia about the Y-axis (IYYB).
8 . Pitching moment coefficient at the steady state condition (Cm). 
9 . Pitching moment coefficient due to the speed derivative (Cmu).
10. Pitching moment coefficient due to angle of attack derivative (Cmx).
11. Pitching moment coefficient due to rate of angle of a tack derivative (Cmx).
12. Pitching moment coefficient due to pitch rate derivative (Cmq).
13. Steady state thrust pitching moment coefficient (CmT). 
14. Thrust pitching moment coefficient due to speed derivative (Cm Tu). 
15. Thrust pitching moment coefficient due to angle of a tack derivative (CmTAlpha). 
16. Lift coefficient at steady state (CL1). 
17. Lift coefficient due to speed derivative (CLU).
18. Aircraft lift curve slope including any flap effect (CLX).
19. Lift coefficient due to rate of angle of attack derivative (CLX).
20. Lift coefficient due to pitch rate derivative (CLg). 
21. Steady state dray coefficient (CDl).
22. Drag coefficient due to angle of attack derivative (CDx).
23. Drag coefficient due to speed derivative (CDu).
24. Thrust force coefficient at steady state condition (CTXL).
25. Thrust coefficient due to speed derivative (CTXL).
26. Lift coefficient due to elevator derivative (CLe).

27. Drag coefficient due to elevator derivative (CDe).
28. Pitch moment coefficient due to elevator derivative (Cme).


----------



## م المصري (3 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي غيث الطارق , لك كل الشكر علي الاهتمام أولا تحيه لك و لأهل العراق كلهم , ثانيا , شكرا جزيلا علي تعبك معايا في هذا الشأن و الحقيقه انا طال ماجستير في هندسة التحكم في الطائرات و مجال دراستي تحديدا علي التحكم في مسار الطائرات و للأسف لا املك مودل جاهز لطائرة استطيع ان اعطيها فقط زوايا اسطح التحكم فتعطيني المسار الطولي و العرضي مرة واحدة و ايضا استطيع انتاج مسارات مختلفه نتيجة تغيير زوايا اسطح التحكم طبعا 
و بما اني لم اجد ذلك النموذج الجاهز فلجأت لأنشاء هذا النموذج من خلال انشاء المعادلات التفاضلية و طبعا كما تعرف هذه مهم صعبة لأني لم اجد برنامجا يساعدني في انهاء هذه المشكله , لهذا كانت حاجتي الي نموذج جاهز لأي طائره اعطيه زوايا اسطح التحكم فيطعيني مسار الطائرة المتوقع او برنامج يمكنني من حساب تلك المعادلات و انشاء النموذج , و كما تعرف فلالبحث يحتاج التجريب 
لهذا فأنا في حاجه مساه شديده للبرنامج او ان تتفضل و تقوم انت بمنحي نموذج اي طائره (تكون ذات سرعة عالية) و تكون قد انشأته علي هذا البرنماج لأستخدمه في هذا البحث , 
كم سأوافيك لاحقا بالمعلومات التي طلبتها في اقرب وقت و اكرر عجزي عن الشكر و يا ريت تحدثني عن مجال تخصصك ودراستك و شكر جزيلا


----------



## م المصري (3 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي غيث الطارق , لقد وضع اخونا جاسر نسخه من البرنامج علي المنتدي 2.5 
أحببت ان ابلغك لكي نواصل الحديث و استفيد من خبراتك و لكن هذه المره بشكل عملي


----------



## غيث طارق (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز
تخصصي هو السيطرة والتحكم على الطائرات المسيرة(الطائرات بدون طيار) النموذج الذي انشاءته لطائرة مسيرة وهي بطيئة السرعة اذا احتاجيت اليه فاخبرني لارسله لك.
مشروعي في الماجستير كان Fuzzy Controller للطائرة المسيرة خاص بالحركة الطولية ولم اعمل على برنامج السيميولنك ولكني قمت بكتابة برناج خاص ببحثي على الماتلاب.
ليس لدي البيانات الخاصة باي طائرة سريعة لاتمكن من ادخالها في البرنامج واستخلاص المعادلات منه اذا كانت لديك فانا مستعد للتعاون باي شكل من الاشكال.


----------



## م المصري (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي غيث طارق يكاد الخجل يمنعني من مواصله الحديث معك لكرمك الزائد معي , و لكن في الحقيقه انا طالب ماجستير في نقطه بعنوان (عنوان مبدئي و ليس دقيق) aircraft fuzzy controllers 
لك ان تتخيل يا أخي مدي التطابق بين بحثك الذي حصلت عليه الماجستير و البحث المطلوب مني , و عموما فأنا درست fuzzy logic كماده نظرية (معادلات و اثباتات ....الي اخره) و المطلوب مني الان هو استخدام مبدأadabtive fuzzy control للتحكم في مناوره طائره تتفادي صاروخ مثلا 
و مقارنه النتائج مع نتائج PID controller علي نفس المناوره , و الخطوه الاولي الان بالنسبة لي هي الحصول علي نموذج لطائره و استنتاج مناورات هذه الطائرة لتفادي تهديد معين , ثانيا انشاء fuzzy controller لتنفيذ المناوره , و الحقيقه في المجال الاول فأنا حاليا احاول بناء نموذج طائرة للأستخدام في البحث و الحمد لله حصلت علي برنامج aaa و سأستخدمه لكن ليس عندي مانع ابدا ان احصل علي النموذج الطولي لطائرتك لأستخدامه فأرجو ان تبعثه لي مشكورا , الجزء الثاني في الحقيقه و سأكون سعيدا جدا لو ساعدتني فيها هي كيفية بناء هذا fuzzy controller فلو تكرمت و ارسلت لي ملخص لاليه بناء fuzzy controller علي FIS الموجود بالماتلاب و كيف طبقت هذا علي نموذج الطائره لديك ,و يسعدني جدا الحصول علي نسخه من رسالتك , كما اريد ان اقول لك اني لي بحث منشور في التحكم بواسطه neural network بعنوان 
DESIGN OF A NEURAL NETWORK SYSTEM
REALIZING PREDETERMINED AIRCRAFT TRAJECTORIES
و يسعدني ان اهديك نسخه من هذا البحث و لك خالص شكري و امتناني


----------



## غيث طارق (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسعدني ان يكون موضوع بحثك مقارب لموضوع بحثي المنجز وهذا دليل على تقارب افكارنا كعرب وكمهندسين نعمل بهذا المجال.
حاولت ان ارسل لك الفصل بكامله ولكن الخط لم يتح لي ذلك ورفق لك المعادلات الخاصة بالحركة الطولية لطائرة مسيرة(غير ماهولة) ارجوا ان تستفاد منها.
اما بخصوص برنامج السيميولنك فلم اعمل عليه لانه لايلبي متطلباتي في ذلك الوقت ولذلك قمت بكتابة برنامج على شكل خطوات متتابعة لتمثيل المسيطر الالي واعتمدت على بحوث الدكتور Passino وخاصتا البحث:
fuzzy Model Reference Learning Control for Cargo-Ship steering
يمكنك مراسلتي على العنوان التالي في حال اي مساعدة:
eng_ghaith على yahoo
eng_ghaith2006 على hotmail


----------



## م المصري (5 نوفمبر 2006)

لك كل الشكر يا اخي و ساراسلك علي *****ك و اكرر عجزي عن الشكر


----------



## م المصري (15 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي غيث لقد ارسلت لك *****ا


----------

